# Night Dive



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Hooked up with Rich from MBT and went out to Navarre beach fishing pier last night for an awesome night dive...Seas were nice 1-2's and the air temp wasn't that bad either, the water was cold at about 62 but really not that bad. The vis was pretty good except out near the end were it went to about 3-5ft. The current was kicking out of the SE and you would get swept off the pier pretty quick at the surface, but the gulf really comes to life at night we saw schools of squid, hardtails, a pufferfish, shrimp, tons of sandollars, numerous flounder from about 14" to the size of your thumbnail, couple of guys saw a robinfish and every piling was covered with anemones and urchins that look like blooms at night it was beautiful and when you turn out your light, it is scary dark...you can't see s^%t but is really cool... if you swish your hands you can see all the bioluminescense(sp) light up. Just lying on the surface is nice looking up at the stars with the waves is awesome! Anyway for those of you who haven't done a night dive you don't know what your missing the bottom is totally different at night, I highly recommend it....I can't wait to do the Oriskany at night and another thanks to Rich and the guys at MBT, you guys rock I will be posting our vortex springsFiasco that we made today later on....it was an adventure to say the least:doh


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun... I wish I had the balls to do that. How many of yall went?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt, I had a great time diving with you guys. We'll have to do it again sometime soon. During the summer, we try to do a night dive every week. We all get together, normally on a Tuesday nights, and head out to the beach, or Navarre, or the Whiskey wreck, etc.If for some reason the weather doesn't cooperate we find an alternate location to "dive" such as Flounders, Hooters, etc. It's really just an excuse to dive, drink some beer, and eat some wings, but we have a good time. We should be starting regular night dives in the next month or so. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Night dives are awsome. Last year a bunch of Scubaboarder's would do a Fri night Dive - Drink , on Pcola Beach. Always good times.

Ive been diving since 1988 and have accepted the fact that most divers can put down their fair share of booze.

I dont think any of the PFF's need much of an excuse to Dive and have a few???????


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had some fun!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Clay, before we left the shop Rich kinda chuckled and said, "we should call Clay and trick him into diving with us tonight!" We're gonna drag your drunk ass out one night and throw you in the water! But yep, it was fun...walked off the beach for two dives and the walked across the parking lot to Cocodrie's for a couple of beers! My kind of Friday night! :letsdrink Oh, 'fisherman', there were eight of us that dove.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa Haa badboy! It would take me being drunk and wrestled down by 8 guys....wait...that sounds like a bad experience I had in the showeres once! Oops...did I say that out loud!!??:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich, I'm in for the weekly night dives, I should be back from the desert in May so the water will be a little warmer. And Clay you seriously need to try a night dive or at least come sit at the beach and play the guitarfor usin between sets and then go drink with us:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I can do the sit on the beach and drink thing!!!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to catch up with yall on some night dives.

Keep us posted.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great read! That sounds awesome. I would love to do a night dive. I had a hard enough time finding someone to do a daytime dive with. It's kinda hard when most of your buddies dont have their own gear. Hopefully this will be a better year. I swear if I wouldn't end up in mexico I could fall asleep floatin at night. Keep those night dive stories coming though. Those are great!


----------



## Bourbon Bubbles (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!! I should have hooked up with guys awhile ago! Been trying to find people to dive since the beginning of Jan. It's too cold they say!!! I have just moved here from Michigan and this is our summer water temps. If I have the time and money I am always ready to dive. Need to get my video camera back in the water before it forgets what it's here for. Night dives are excellent. Hit me up if anybodies going down. Thanks


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll be doing another one soon. I've got a couple of guys that need a night dive. I'll post the dates, but it will be in about 2 weeks. The location is up for suggestion. I was thinking about doing the Whiskey wreck.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bourbon Bubbles!! Were are you from in Michigan? I moved down here right after hurricane Ivane from Downriver Detroit! I LOVE it here! I laugh in the phone talking to my relatives back there shovelin snow from there driveways.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll just get Clay to be our boat bitch for some nite dives since he won't get his toes wet. I'll make sure to have a nite lite on the boat so he don't get too scared.:baby


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:moon Only way I'm pullin anchor for free is if you keep a VERY well stocked cooler of refreshenments!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

I do like the nite lite idea.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't stock the cooler when you're coming aboard. You bring enough food to feed a family of 4 for a week, or an Ethiopian village for a month. One leg in wetsuit, stop and eat sandwich, smoke a cigarette, get wetsuit 3/4 the way on, eat another sandwich, drink a soda, burn another one, get tank set up, take break, burn another and eat power bar, half an hour later and ready to get wet. :sleeping


----------



## Bourbon Bubbles (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm from Melvindale (Downriver). Been traveling the South for the last year and ended up here ( Chumuckla ). Tornado Alley!! Yea, I have plenty of relatives up North that still love to shovel the snow! NEVER again for this boy! Probably see you around somewhere.


----------

